# Sorry another exciting brag



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sharon Churchill of Chatterbox Acres just messaged me and told me that

End of The Line Broadway Diva a second freshener was LAed today and received VVVV 88!

Im pretty darn proud of my home grown kids doing so well in others herds

http://chatterboxacres.webs.com/broadwaydiva.htm

Now if I could only remember NOT to sell the good ones


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's so great!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I have no idea what VVVV 88 means, but it does sound important! She's a striking girl  Gotta love the blue eyes!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That's great! Don't the four V's mean she scored "Very Good" in all areas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Always nice to know that your are doing well with your breeding program!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

_So say I have an dairy goat that has a final score of 91 VEEE

A Linear Appraisal Score that is *91 VEEE* means that the overall quality of the animal was considered *91*% of Ideal based on major category scores that were *V*ery Good in General Appearance, *E*xcellent in Dairy Character, *E*xcellent in Body Capacity, and *E*xcellent in Mammary System. However, there is much more to the Linear Appraisal System.
_


_Linear Appraisal actually consists of 3 parts: _

_*A Final Score based on an Evaluation of the overall quality of an animal in each of 4 major categories: *_
_General Appearance (35% of the Final Score)_ 
_Dairy Character (20% of the Final Score)_ 
_Body Capacity (10% of the Final Score)_ 
_Mammary System (35% of the Final Score)_ 
_Based on the following analyses of quality:_


_E = Excellent @ 90% or greater of ideal_ 
_V = Very Good @ 85-89%_ 
_+ = Good Plus @ 80-84%_ 
_A = Acceptable @ 70-79% _
_F = Fair @ 60-69%_ 
_P = Poor @ 59% or less_ 

_*An evaluation of 13 traits on a linear scale (the most important analysis for most breeders)*_
_Examples are rump width, udder depth, & set to rear legs_
_*A coding of particular traits that do not fit a linear scale appraisal system*_
_Examples are pastern strength, turned out feet, etc._


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> _So say I have an dairy goat that has a final score of 91 VEEE_
> 
> _A Linear Appraisal Score that is *91 VEEE* means that the overall quality of the animal was considered *91*% of Ideal based on major category scores that were *V*ery Good in General Appearance, *E*xcellent in Dairy Character, *E*xcellent in Body Capacity, and *E*xcellent in Mammary System. However, there is much more to the Linear Appraisal System._
> 
> ...


This sounds like a lot of fun! Awesome!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Her littler mate brother the same day won Grand Champion!

http://caprigemfarm.webs.com/nigeriandwarfbucks.htm
*From CapriGem farm: End of the Line Boomerang won Grand Champion Nigerian Buck in the Canadian Goat Society Ring of the Niagara Frontier Show in Dunkirk, NY 6/15/13. Judge said he was very close to the ideal Nigerian Dwarf buck standard, was dairy clear up the neck/head, and was very correct on his feet leg as well as on the move. *

YUP I always sell the good ones!  (oh FYI I have two doelings for sale, which are really nice and I know I WILL regret selling)


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow!!! Congrats, it's so nice to see your hard work paying off


----------

